# Slide 150 RockShox Monarch RT3 Tune?



## McZappenduster (10. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern einen anderen Dämpfer anstatt dem Fox Float CTD, der serienmäßig im Slide 150 verbaut wird, einsetzen. Er sollte ja zur Geometrie vom 150er passen und da kommt die Schwierigkeit.
Leider stoße ich da im Moment an meine Grenzen was das Verständnis bezüglich der unterschiedlichen Tunes betrifft, die RS für seine Dämpfer angibt. Es gibt den RT3 beispielsweise in Low, Mid oder High Compression. Dann sind auf dem Dämpfergehäuse auch immer 2 Buchstaben aufgedruckt, die wahrscheinlich den Tune für Zug- und Druckstufe angeben, also beispielsweise "MM" wie hier bei BMO zu sehen: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...narch-RT3-Daempfer-2013-Mid-Comp-schwarz.html


Steinigt mich bitte nicht, aber ich möchte das gerne verstehen, nur leider findet man dazu so wenig bzw nur die älteren Angaben im Netz, d.h. Tune A-E, was ja nicht mehr zutreffen dürfte.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen 


MfG

Benjamin


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. März 2013)

Was genau stört dich denn am Fox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McZappenduster (10. März 2013)

Am Fox stört mich an sich erst mal nichts, nur dass er auch dieses hier im Forum schon beschriebene zischen, als wenn Öl in der Luftkammer wäre, aufweist. Außerdem fahre ich nun eine Revelation und möchte eben auch den Dämpfer von RS haben.

Aber wieder zum Thema, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
btw: warum werden auf eigentlich mMn klaren Fragen die nach klaren Antworten gerade so schreien, so oft Gegenfragen gestellt? Es spielt doch keine Rolle was mich an dem Fox Dämpfer stört


----------



## Keks_nascher (10. März 2013)

@_McZappenduster_: Ich schließe mich an, fahr ebenfalls ne Revelation und will den Fox Dämpfer ebenfalls noch gegen einen RS austauschen. Aber ich bin ebenfalls etwas überfordert. Hab mich aber noch nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt, deswegen kommt mir der Thread sehr gelegen 

Vielleicht kann sich ein Mitarbeiter von Radon melden und sagen, welcher Tune am besten zum Rahmen passen würde.


----------



## McZappenduster (10. März 2013)

@Keks_nascher
ich habe mein Radon gerade nicht neben mir auf der Couch, aber ich behaupte mal, der Fox Float hat ein "M" Tune, jedenfalls sieht das so auch auf der Radon HP aus. Leider weiß ich nicht, ob man das mit dem Tune bei RS gleichsetzen kann 

Ja, vielleicht kann uns ein Radon MA helfen, oder sogar Bodo , der sollte ja wissen, was für seinen Rahmen am besten ist (außer der Fox)


----------



## Dede21 (10. März 2013)

Ich fahr in meinem Slide 140 (2012) auch einen Monarch RT3.
Den passenden Tune habe ich mir unter anderem mit diesem Link rausgesucht: http://www.qbp.com/diagrams/TechInfo/monarch.pdf

Habe mich letzendlich dann für einen Monarch mit Tune: M entschieden.


----------



## McZappenduster (10. März 2013)

Danke für deinen Beitrag Dede21 
Ich kenne dieses Datenblatt bisher leider nur für die alten Tunes von A bis E. Da muss ich nachher doch gleich mal drüber brüten und mir den passenden Tune raussuchen.
Was wiegst du wenn ich fragen darf und was fährst du mit deinem 140er so hauptsächlich?


----------



## McZappenduster (10. März 2013)

Hier mal ein Beispiel für die Tuneangabe am Dämpfer
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ck-schox-monarch-rt3-high-volume-200x57mm-neu

dort steht "M L" drauf, wofür steht nun was?


----------



## Dede21 (10. März 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Beitrag Dede21
> Ich kenne dieses Datenblatt bisher leider nur für die alten Tunes von A bis E. Da muss ich nachher doch gleich mal drüber brüten und mir den passenden Tune raussuchen.
> Was wiegst du wenn ich fragen darf und was fährst du mit deinem 140er so hauptsächlich?



~90kg Komplett
Bewegt wird das Rad halt standesgemäß für ein AM. Flowtrail, technische Sachen und Touren.



McZappenduster schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel für die Tuneangabe am Dämpfer
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ck-schox-monarch-rt3-high-volume-200x57mm-neu
> 
> dort steht "M L" drauf, wofür steht nun was?



M=Medium Tune 
L=Low compression


----------



## McZappenduster (10. März 2013)

aber wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise bei BMO einen bestellen will, dann kann ich dort zwischen den Compression Level Low, Mid und High wählen.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Daempfer/Daempfer-komplett/Rock-Shox/

bei tnc wiederum wählt man nur zwischen den verschiedenen Tunes Low und Mid.
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...Shox-Monarch-RT3-Daempfer---657_735_2407.html

Ist doch einfach nur irreführend. Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr!

edit: ML bedeutet also Mid rebound (Zugstufe) und Low compression (Druckstufe), so wie du eben geschrieben hast ;-) *an Kopf fass*

Bei HiBike kann man den RT3 nach beiden Faktoren auswählen. Warum macht das jeder Anbieter anders?


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. März 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> Aber wieder zum Thema, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
> btw: warum werden auf eigentlich mMn klaren Fragen die nach klaren Antworten gerade so schreien, so oft Gegenfragen gestellt? Es spielt doch keine Rolle was mich an dem Fox Dämpfer stört



Natürlich spielt deine Erwartungshaltung eine Rolle. Einen Umbau nimmt man ja, normalerweise , nur dann vor wenn eine bestimmte Eigenschaft geändert werden soll.
Du hast eine PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (10. März 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> Ist doch einfach nur irreführend. Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr!
> 
> edit: ML bedeutet also Mid rebound (Zugstufe) und Low compression (Druckstufe), so wie du eben geschrieben hast ;-) *an Kopf fass*
> 
> Bei HiBike kann man den RT3 nach beiden Faktoren auswählen. Warum macht das jeder Anbieter anders?



Der hat sogar noch Dual Flow, daher auch einen "einstellbaren" Mid Rebound. 

Lesestoff zum Monarch


----------



## derStuka (11. März 2013)

X


----------

